# To get a new filter or light?



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

What route do you guys think I should take?
I want to redo my 55 gal and upgrade some of my equip and stuff.
I currently have:
a standard hood with the 40 watt strip light
HOB whisper filter(not sure which one)
No CO2
Regular gravel

I'm going to switch out the gravel with oil dri once I redo my tank. But I'm stuck between either getting a 2x 55 watt ahsupply light fixture for $100 shipped with the bulbs and getting pressurrized co2, OR getting a rena filstar xp3 for $120 shipped. My mom won't let me get both(at least not for now ) so I'm stuck between deciding which one would be more important. I want to upgrade the lighting, but my filtration probably sucks. Any suggestions for better option also available. 
Thanks for your input.

Oh, whats the deal with filtration media? No clue on any of that stuff, and would I need specific rena (or even eheim) media. I live in Hawaii, and I've never crossed eheim or rena filters before, so I don't think we have their media. Will it be crazy expensive to get those stuff shipped here? Thanks


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I say get the light. That 40watt you got is no fun and 2x55 on a 55 is non-co2 safe.
Eco-Complete substrate ftw 

The xp will come with foam which lasts and some bio-chem stars. Just add whatever bio media you can find and filter floss.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Light is a more basic need than filtration, so I say go for the AH Supply lights first. It is best, in my opinion, to consider this a continuous improvement program. Get a big enough tank to be able to do what you want to do. Then get a good enough light to be able to grow the plants you want to. Then get a good enough filter to be able to do with it what you want to. Etc. Do this long enough and you eventually end up with a full ADA system! (And a second mortgage.)


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Go with the lighting...you could always be diligent with your water changes to make up for any filtration short comings. That light now majorly hinders any plant selection and growth.


----------



## tutquarium (May 27, 2005)

If you want to keep a fish-only-tank I would recommend upgrading the filter. But it seems that your tank will be a planted one. Upgrading the lights might have the priority in this case. By upgrading the lights, you will have improved the water conditions for your fish as the plants will get healthier by the help of a improved lighting conditions. In other words, healthier plants will be a helping hand to your filter working mainly for the sake of your fishes.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, figured. Whoever voted other lighting system, could you please state which one? Thanks
And should I get co2? My dad orders from coke all the time for the soda machine, so I can probably order a regulator and a tank from them, and his refills for a 20 lb tank are $23. Worth it for 110 watts? Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

CO2 is always worth it, and pressurized is always worth it. But, if you are short of money, get the light first. You can get by with DIY CO2 for awhile at least.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Alright, thanks. I'm gonna order the 2x 55 soon and I'm gonna build a hood and stand. I like the ADA style stand, but don't know what style hood will match that, so I'll have to find that out soon.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/40809-building-ada.html
That's the design I want to do, except black since there's a black trim on my tank. Won't be doing it exactly either since he seemed to have spent a lot of money on it D: I'll see how I can design one similar to his.
I want to redo this tank totally, lol. Too bad I can't get a 75 gallon instead since it has more scapping room xD. 
And if anyone has a suggestion for a hood design that would match that, please feel free to throw them at me 
Thanks for the help.

http://www.fishandtips.com/step1/step1.php?Length=48.75&Width=12.75&Height=21&StandHeight=30&Step1=checked&Step2=checked&Step3=checked&Key=&add1=checked
Wow, that's a bit expensive too. $180. I guess I'll build the stand a while after the hood and filter D:

WOW. As I was placing the order, at the payment page, it says shipping price is for the 48 states only! I'm assuming it's gonna be a lot more....


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Yay, placed the order for just the 2x 55 watt kit since shipping those 2 bulbs would've costed me another $15. I called one of my LFS and confirmed they had some for $20, so it's cheaper so I decided to just get them here. 
I might make a journal if it turns out nice, lol. Probably not since I haven't done much handy work except in shop class at school.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good call on upgrading the lighting. You'll like the AH supply kit, they're a lot of fun to put together and they do a great job of blasting light down into the tank.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, hopefully it comes tomorrow! It's been 5 days since I ordered it already, so if not, I think I might email Kim tomorrow or day after.
Also, new question (don't want to post new thread)
My mom agreed to buy me a regulator, but I don't have a way to diffuse my CO2 except a nano diffuser (actually 2) and possibly intake of my HOB(heard this isn't good).
Should I just go with a filstar for now so I can build my reactor for an upcoming co2 tank? I don't want to buy like a rhinox 5000 for $30 just to wait for my filter, but save it for my filter. Any ideas? I'm leaning towards CO2 still, so ideas on temporary(2 months?) diffusion would be great.
thanks.

Oh, my mom was in a good mood today and agreed to buy me both(in a sense)! She said that she'll buy what ever I need for now, as long as it's no absurdly a lot. Though I'm gonna have to do them one by one so it seems less  I think I'm gonna go with filter first since Petsmart has the $10 coupon.

OH! I need suggestions on anything anyone thinks I'll need in general that can come from petsmart and usually won't find instores.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

gotcheaprice said:


> Also, new question (don't want to post new thread)
> My mom agreed to buy me a regulator, but I don't have a way to diffuse my CO2 except a nano diffuser (actually 2) and possibly intake of my HOB(heard this isn't good).
> Should I just go with a filstar for now so I can build my reactor for an upcoming co2 tank? I don't want to buy like a rhinox 5000 for $30 just to wait for my filter, but save it for my filter. Any ideas? I'm leaning towards CO2 still, so ideas on temporary(2 months?) diffusion would be great.
> thanks.


I have been using a Rena Filstar XP3 since early in the summer, and I'm delighted with it. It isn't the best filter made, but for the price it is a great filter. Petsmart stocks it, but I found it cheaper to buy it from Big Al's. Petsmart's price was more that Big Al's with the shipping included. This may have been a sale price, so I'm not sure if that is still true. In my opinion it isn't necessary or even desirable to go for the best available product for everything. Much better to save money where you can so you have money for the other things you need.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, I would have to spend double for a eheim equivalent. And I emailed bigals about shipping to Hawaii, and they said I would have to call them to get a shipping quote. They're closed now though xD Hopefully I find some time after school to call them since that and before school(not awake till i arrive to school though xD) would be the only times I could.


----------

